
Redhat Linux 7.3 Released - SEJeff
https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/red-hat-powers-network-storage-performance-latest-version-red-hat-enterprise-linux-7
======
devnonymous
Should be Red Hat Enterprise Linux

As an aside, I don't remember now if there was a Red Hat Linux 7.3 but I
remember being excited about Red Hat 7.2 -- they had ext3, grub and some other
things that were 'bleeding edge' at the time.

------
dozzie
Fourteen years ago Red Hat released version 7.3 of its Linux distribution, too
(though it Red Hat Linux, not today's RHEL). Funny how the history, in a way,
made a circle.

